# Transférer du contenu sur disquette pour être lu par un Mac SE/30. Comment faire ?



## Zanthia (28 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Je me suis inscrite ici pour solliciter votre aide car j'aimerais créer du contenu pour mon Mac SE/30 que je possède depuis récemment.

*Ce que j'aimerais faire : *Télécharger ce jeu (version black & white) sur une disquette pour pouvoir le lancer sur le Mac SE/30.

*Ce que je possède : *J'ai un lecteur disquette externe (usb) et des disquettes 1,44 Mo vierges et un PC qui tourne sur Windows 7. J'ai installé les logiciels WinImage et Stuffit.

*Ce que j'ai essayé de faire :* 
1. J'ai téléchargé "Prince_Of_Persia.SIT" sur le lien que j'ai indiqué plus haut.
2. J'ai ouvert ce fichier en .SIT avec "Stuffit" et j'ai extrait "Persia(BW)" sur mon bureau.
3. Une disquette vierge se trouve dans mon lecteur externe, il est bien détecté par WinImage.
4. Je renomme "Persia(BW)" en "Persia(BW).image" pour pouvoir l'ouvrir avec WinImage
5. Une fois ouvert, je clic sur "Format and Write", le logiciel m'indique à la fin que la disquette est bien formaté pour Mac.
6. J’insère la disquette dans mon SE/30 et celui ci m'indique gracieusement qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une disquette Mac 

J'ai l’impression d'avoir fait strictement n'importe quoi c'est pour ça que je demande votre aide  

_Concernant mon SE/30 : 
Système 7.0
5 Mo de RAM
Disque dur 200 Mo_


----------



## Invité (28 Juillet 2016)

Il ne faut pas ouvrir le Zip avec un PC.
Tiens je te l'ai mis en version auto-décompactable : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxz_dYFZCJgkTDdKbmNpZTJCUFk/view?usp=sharing

Il suffit que tu le glisse sur ta D7 formatée Mac.
Mais fait gaffe, il ne faut pas que ce soit HFS+ que le SE ne pourra pas lire.
Il faut que ce soit du HFS classique


----------



## melaure (1 Août 2016)

Windows ne sait pas gérer les ressources (complexes) des fichiers de Mac OS Classic. Ce qui est décompressé est souvent incomplet. Il faudrait le faire sur un Mac pour du HFS de base, ou peut-être via un émulateur Mac ... ou sinon avoir un vieux logiciel car les versions récentes de Paragon ne semble plus gérer le HFS classique ...


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (31 Août 2016)

Je ne suis pas sûr, mais à mon avis le SE ne prends pas des disquettes 1.44Mo mais des 800ko simple face vu l'âge du machin.
Donc il faut peut-être mettre un scotch sur l'encoche des disquettes comme au bon vieux temps et les formater en 800ko...


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2016)

La première génération de SE avait un lecteur 800 Ko, la seconde (SE FDHD) avait un superdrive de 1.44 Mo


----------



## luc1en (1 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
@Zanthia parle d'un SE 30, qui lit bien les disquettes 1,44 Mo


----------

